# Anyone want to share how they came up with their fursona?



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 9, 2021)

Mine came to me in a roundabout way though a nightmare... before that I really had no interest... weird I know


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 9, 2021)

I cycled through a variety of OC species before settling on Maelstrom, and even then she started as a plain brown wolf before her backstory developed a bit more.  Now she's an Akhlut, an orca/wolf.  I've been RPing as Mael online for about 12 years now so it's just been an ongoing process.  Orcas and wolves have always been favorite animals of mine so combining them for my 'sona just made sense.


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 10, 2021)

Years ago, I played a game called World of Warcraft for the first time. I saw a race on the Horde faction called the Tauren. I fell in love instantly.

The rest is history.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

Scylla was once a giant yellow kitty cat.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 10, 2021)

I saw a raccoon come out of my garbage wearing a dice top hat, it was cute until it pulled a gun out and robbed me of my trash...

He was originally meant to be a normal OC, designed around a casino theme as he was meant to be the deadly sin Greed.


----------



## Happy merman (Jun 10, 2021)

I picked a merman because I got obsessed with merfolk a year ago. I have never really had a persona or fursona before that. I have had some RP characters but they were never meant to represent me. My mer beb is basically just me with a fishtail as seen in my avatar and I designed him with the help of a doll maker since I can't draw.


----------



## Deathless (Jun 10, 2021)

I've had my Deathless since the beginning of 2017, and she was created based on a spare pair of ears I got from Pawstar on Christmas 2016. I accidentally ordered a pair of blue and black ears and thought what I could do with them. After some trial and error, and going through song names from the album Visions by Haken, I chose the name Deathless, which is the second to last song on the album (highly recommend)!


----------



## Raever (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm going to quote myself from the interview section I wrote a month or two ago...



> My character was originally being designed when I was in four year long abusive relationship. I actually have the original notes of her design, before I had changed it. Initially, the character was going to be a hybrid of many different animals (snake, wolf, dragon, snow leopard, etc) and her role was to be nothing more than a character for art. After I began feeling misunderstood (both due to abuse, and also other life related things) and trapped in my own body, I reiterated the design to be more of a wolf cat hybrid with monster-like (ie. Symbiotic) traits.
> 
> First it was that she was a Grim Reaper, then a Wendigo ruling over a constantly shifting city...now, she's just a Symbiote. Ironically the most simple and yet most complex iteration, as most of her real struggles now happen internally versus some external hunger or direct force of opposition. As such, her traits began to change as well. The scales, wings, and various other traits switched for a much more "subtle" look. She can still shapeshift, but it causes great pains to her.
> 
> I think that her design will continue to evolve as I do.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 10, 2021)

In 2017 on a different forum site, I entered a thread called "design a character for the person above you" and I asked for an anthro cat with a cute sweater. This was what I received, which was (as you can see) based on cotton candy:


Spoiler: OG Design











After some tweaks over the years, Sabrina evolved to what they are today, and became my fursona sometime late in 2018 iirc. Here's their current ref:


Spoiler: Current Design


----------



## fernshiine (Jun 10, 2021)

Akiko, my kittydog, was made after I kinda just stopped using my original sona, a cat named Hazelle.

Akiko was designed using two bases: a feral base and an anthro base, whereas Hazelle was just a feral hand-drawn cat. I used bases because I'd never actually used them to design a serious sona and I thought it would be a neat idea. I gave Akiko both a feral and anthro form because I generally use feral more when writing and stuff but I wanted her to also have an anthro form for obvious reasons. 

Akiko's design was inspired by my hair colour and a character from an anime. Her personality is mine, lol.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> In 2017 on a different forum site, I entered a thread called "design a character for the person above you" and I asked for an anthro cat with a cute sweater. This was what I received, which was (as you can see) based on cotton candy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OG Design
> ...


Not bad! I love seeing the evolution of design


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

Raever said:


> I'm going to quote myself from the interview section I wrote a month or two ago...


I find it interesting how relationships can affect us. Sorry to hear yours was a bad one:/ however it seems like some good came from it!


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 10, 2021)

Bald Eagles are my spirit animal! Growing up in a wooded area in the pacific northwest, bald eagles would land at the very top of the evergreen trees infront of my house everyday, scanning for prey. I also went to a zoo in northern California that had a bald eagle exhibit that allowed you to get face to face with two of them. I already knew they were my spirit animal before but that just cemented it. They're so huge, majestic and have an aura that commands authority. A very admirable animal indeed! They're the kings and queens of the north western skies. It was an obvious choice for my fursona.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 11, 2021)

I used to be a dragon kinda guy under the moniker Psyra Extraordinaire, then over time the novelty kind of faded out.... then around 2008 or so everything was rekindled, but with birds rather than dragons, and since I already was a big kitteh fan, the logical step was.... errr, logical.

Paws refined that by my decision that I didn't want to be "just another bird cat hybrid"... so I went with "bird, dragon, cat or dog thing i don't really know, and another bird"


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 11, 2021)

I've shared this story before, but...
I've liked foxes for quite some time, and I've been intro transformation for even longer. The first few ideas I had were for a human with some kind of transformation curse, but kitsune, being shapeshifting foxes, also had some appeal for a fox that had always been a fox. The only thing was, if I imagined physically being my fursona, I didn't much like the idea of my fursona having a bunch of tails. So, I came up with the idea of a mix: half regular fox, half kitsune. And that has been what Ridley is ever since.


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 11, 2021)

I have this two headed dragon toy I bought at a toy store from Carmel for my birthday back in January of 2019. One day while on vacation later that year I drew that dragon with only one head and just sat on the floor of my room staring at it thinking "He's so cool, but I already have a fursona..." That did not last long. I went from a brown dragon to a red dragon by the next month. Then over time as I realized my personality isn't very dragon-like, and the fact that I became obsessed with rabbits, Meros went from a dragon to a rabbit! Quite the transformation, I must say.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)

Well, she is pretty much a furry version of me.

I wanted yellow fur because I like how it looks with her long brown hair, plus it's a fairly humble color. She has tiny spots all over her that are sort of like my freckles. And she's a cat because cats are my favorite pets.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 17, 2021)

I was just really into Undertale at the time and loved Asriel to death, so I just had to choose a goat.


----------



## cam_ukemi (Jun 17, 2021)

New to the fandom here. I only just started making my sona last week, and finalized his design (at least from the front) this afternoon. I knew that I wanted something vaguely rodent-like, but also blue and with some extra fun face shapes. I just tried things until I was happy with the results.
Heart stamp on chest because Kiraan is very emotive and empathetic. Earring in the right ear because...right earring rule. Not much thought went into the design beyond that, so I may at some point want to make some alterations. Right now, though, I'm satisfied with how my blue boy turned out!


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2021)

Tyll'a was originally a Final Fantasy XIV OC that i would roleplay as a lot.  Eventually he became my sona.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 21, 2021)

A few of my favorite things and info about myself

I love wolves
I'm a Sagittarius 
Blue eyes
Favorite colors include red, blue, gray


----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 22, 2021)

Spoiler: Between 2012-2014



I was reading Warrior Cats and a couple of dragon-book series including The Inheritance Cycle, and The Fire Within series, and I would make up and draw my own characters. I've drawn dragons, people, a snake-man (he was supposed the be an evil villain who had a snake minion! Probably the first anthro I ever drew without having ever known about furries). I also drew a lot of cats, wolves, sketched my dog, etc. Anyway, I made a lot of characters and I always had these grand plots for them. I was mostly creating warrior cat OCs. But I was also attempting to write wolf books, warriors fan fiction, and short stories, one being about a lonely polar bear. I also loved writing about elemental powers.



I was getting annoyed with everyone (mainly family) thinking I was obsessed with cats. Let us completely forget I was obsessed with dragons before that. Will the taking me to the vet jokes stop already? T_T In early 2017, I decided I really like foxes. And with my newfound love for foxes, I stumbled upon and fell in love with a fox I never knew existed or could be so damn cute: Fennec foxes! This new obsession didn't stop the family from still treating me like I was obsessed with cats. They literally gave me a cat mask for my 21st birthday............ moving on



Spoiler: Silverdawn and Redhawk



Before I had Nimu as a persona, I used to have a cat which I called Silverdawn (2015-2016). She was an ocelot with one gray hind leg. I love ocelot fur patterns. I also had Redhawk (2016-2017), a black, red and white cat.



One day in late 2017/early 2018, I thought: I really really want to create a character that represents me. So I went with foxes and decided she would be a shapeshifter because I had this weird mindset at the time where I believed that every day I am a new person, a little bit different to yesterday. Always changing. Shapeshifters change form. So yea. Originally, I tried to use colour symbolism with my design and created a terrible design that I slowly started changing to look better over time. (This mindset helped me ace my first year of University, by the way! Can't say I did too well after the first year...)

*I was stuck on the name, so I was maybe a lil lazy but still wanted some meaning so I used "Nimu", derived from the Latin word animus, meaning mind and soul.* I am _very_ creative >.>


Spoiler



_I only took away the 'a' and the 's' x.x Creative indeed! Also, I only just realised animus is also used in psychology and philosophy and might not mean what I think it does. Well, who cares! I say Nimu means mind and soul ^^_






Spoiler: She also used to have a back-story (which I want to scrap)



She was part of an Earth tribe of foxes. Their habitat is on the sand and the earth. There were three tribes: Earth, water and Fire. They keep each other in balance. Their leaders were Mark-holders. Mark-holders hold elemental power which they can share with their followers. When a mark-holder dies, the mark is transferred to the nearest host, with initial followers having priority. The Fire tribe leader was ambitious, and want all three marks for himself. So he tried to eliminate the Earth Tribe, but he had to kill every last one in order to obtain the mark. The surviving Earth Tribe members sought shelter with the Water Tribe and my character had received the mark of form. Pretty much Earth Tribe loves making masks, trinkets, objects and accessories out of clay, they have the Mark of Form (formation). Fire Tribe were pretty much like blacksmiths. This story had a lot of plot holes and didn't make much sense. Anyway, scrap it! Nimu also used to be half-fox, half-wolf, her father being a shadow wolf which was where she got shadow shape-shifting from. Again, I am scrapping this entirely.



I've had her since 2017 but I'm still trying to figure out a good design.

Right now she is a shapeshifting fennec fox with no powers other than shapeshifting. And while she can shape-shift into literally anything, she has three main forms: cat, fennec fox, tiny dragon. But for simplicity, she usually stays in Fennec fox form.



Spoiler: Nicknames



So a few nicknames I have for her is Nimu the Fox, Nimu Fox, Nimu the Shapeshifting Fox and Nimu the Grinning Fox because I once drew her with a giant grin on her face and I loved it. My username was meant to be The Shapeshifting Fox but shortened to TheShiftingFox because it was way too long!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2021)

She's not my fursona, but Amanda is rather interesting. She's based off Magica/Amelia from Ducktales, but over time I had to make her more evil than she used to be.






Old Amanda was more magic based and she could do silly things like turn into a dragon, be immune to drinking alcohol without no problems with her liver, and she had a magic rng ball attack:






I've made her modern version after rebooting my story, mostly because she wasn't very good at being an undercover agent and taken seriously. So I gave her the ability to use guns, and changed her psychic powers to be more akin to Silver the Hedgehog's, with still keeping her witch roots. She's basically my Revolver Ocelot, only instead of a Russian cowboy, it's an modern day Italian witch.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 23, 2021)

Well, I took a “What Kind Of Animal Are You?” quiz online back in 2007, which told me I was an African Wild Dog.  I had never heard of African Wild Dogs before and I was very intrigued by the species.

An original version of my fursona had wings.


----------



## OhDeeryMeee (Jul 21, 2021)

I had some bullet points I wanted my fursona to match, mostly something I'd enjoy drawing but hadn't really drawn much before, while still able to easily fit in with fantasy aesthetics if I ever decided to take that direction.  So I settled on a white-tailed deer!  I'm very happy with her


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

I like cougars.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

Damn, surprisingly I haven't responded to this one yet




Left to right, top to bottom. Art by Demiebow Skiema. 

Stephanie is my main sona and I first created her on my 19th birthday - just under a year ago. Her design lineage stems back years though - in 2015ish I made a Khajiit in ESO that I didn't use much but I'd eventually remake in Skyrim, and then again every time I redid my mod setup as she became my main character, with the design gradually changing. Eurasian Lynxes are my favourite animal, so that's the species she ended up as. Her name comes from a sarcastic suggestion by my friend - "minecraft steve lmao" 

For Iza I was inspired by both my loud university hallmates and all the lore I'd dropped from Stephanie when I made her "me but cat lady". Her design harkens back to the original Khajiit I mentioned, and I decided on Oncilla for the species. They're small, nimble Brazilian cats with a 1/5 chance of being melanistic - perfect for a thief. Her name came from Fantasynamegenerators.com 's lusophone section 

Constantine was a reaction to the "uwu cute bean" vibe every character I see seems to have. I wanted an unapologetic aging villain. I modelled him originally off of an old didgeridoo player from my town, and AZ from Pokemon, but I noticed how pirate-y he looked so I redesigned him as a former naval officer. In his original design he lacked eyes as a way to "other" him but in the new design it's an injury, tied to his and Iza's shared backstory. He's a Brown Hyena (AKA Strandwolf), they're rare, and are covered in long, shaggy hair that makes them look unkempt. His name comes from the early Scottish monarchs, that I was reading about at the time. I felt something regal would work in an ironic sense. 

With Zalifa I'd been struggling to make a Lemur for months until a friend on Amino made a space-themed nonbinary Indri Lemur - which inspired me to make my own nonbinary lemur, based primarily off of David Bowie and his nonbinary stage persona, Ziggy Stardust. I kinda want to change their design though - feels weird basing an OC after one specific guy. I've been thinking of adding more general glam-rock aesthetics. They're a Red Ruffed Lemur, one of the largest and loudest, but not as large or loud as the Indri - but they didn't fit the look I wanted as well. Their name also comes from Fantasynamegenerators.com, this time from the Malagasy section. I picked five, and left the final decision up to Amino in a poll. Zalifa won, with Tsiraka as runner up. 

Ozzie came after I read about his species - Thylacoleo Carnifex, an ancient Australian apex predator, notable for it's record-breaking bite strength and huge stabbing claws. I guess I'd been watching too much Beastars because the character that emerged was a gentle giant, that was extremely uncomfortable with his innate strength. Also whilst it wasnt a conscious decision I feel Covid probably influenced the fact he wears a mask to protect others from himself. His name comes from Oz - Australia, but also it's short for Oswald - Ozzie comes from a wealthy background but doesn't really like it, so he prefers to go by the dimutive. 

And finally Victoria. Her character was born of a necessity in a story I'm planning - I wanted Iza to have some kind of good authority, but one that still kept her in crime. So mob boss. Her design is mostly faithful to the actual species (Bearded Vulture), but I emphasised the blood red to make her look fancier. Real Bearded Vultures only acquire it from bathing, they're actually white. I added purple, due to an association with wealth and power. Tbh, not sure where her name came from.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jul 22, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Damn, surprisingly I haven't responded to this one yet
> View attachment 116765
> Left to right, top to bottom. Art by Demiebow Skiema.
> 
> ...


Man, you really though this through!


----------



## Genya444 (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm still experimenting with ideas and trying to find something that fits.  There are a lot of options, and I used to play on IMVU, and I had some anthro animal outfits.  One I particularly loved was a fruit bat, and I had a white cat getup that I rather enjoyed.  Something I'm working on now is a sort of androgynous gargoyle-type creature with a leonine face along with the usual horns, wings, and tail.  There's a sketch going on right now, so maybe, eventually, I'll have it done.

The idea of having multiple fursonas is something I never thought of.  I may try that out, or just keep playing with designs and concepts until something clicks.  I'm actually enjoying this process and the motivation to draw, so I'm really looking forward to seeing how this plays out.  If nothing else, I'll have had art practice and things to share with everyone.


----------



## TowerHaunt (Sep 15, 2021)

When I was a kid gold and silver were new and I became obsessed with Feraligatr. I constantly pretended to be one. I would play in the pool all day stalking pool toys and using a super soaker as a hydro pump. I decided more recently that I should pick a feraligatr as my fursona since I loved it so much as a kid.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm an INTP poster child, so my fursona could only have ever been a cat.  A little research and a female caracal matched my personality best.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 15, 2021)

I saw a dog once. :>


----------



## TowerHaunt (Sep 15, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm an INTP poster child, so my fursona could only have ever been a cat.  A little research and a female caracal matched my personality best.


I'm on the rare list of INFPs that actively create a close knit social circle so I can BE extroverted.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 20, 2021)

I went on a deep dive through Halopedia and played Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon and eventually made a universe


----------



## Kenadragon (Sep 20, 2021)

I came up with "Drekena" in 2001-2002, and over the years she has changed and has become Kena, a representation of myself and simply who I am. I've tried coming up with other alternate fursonas, but nothing speaks to me. I did start out at otherkin, so perhaps Kena still retains some of that close identity that can't be set aside.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy the Protogen came to exist as an extension of myself and my DISlike of modern computers. (S)he has a Data Jack to represent being adverse to "automatic programming"- hard to change the program when you don't speak the language. (I'm not much of a tech type- give me tools and something to work on vs "coding", please.) We share the physical issues with mobility- trashed shoulder, rebuilt left knee, and we both also have issues with crowds and too many "people" being near us.


----------



## Junecoon (Sep 21, 2021)

My favorite animals are foxes but I didn't feel like that species really represented me, so I went with a raccoon. The name Juno just kinda came to me and I thought the nickname 'June' was pretty cute! I've tried to make her personality the most real version of my own like how I act when I don't care if people are judging me or not.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 22, 2021)

A variety of things actually.

Themes: Cyberpunk and futuristic concepts. 

Movies: Bladerunner, Matrix, Terminator, A.I. 

Games: Borderlands and Halo.


----------



## asherdasher (Sep 22, 2021)

okay, so I'm my 8th sona. his name is Asher Milton. The first name I had for him was august, but after a few character changes i decided he needed a name change as well. I stayed with the fennec fox species because their my favorite animal, I decided to give him light blue eyes, paw beans, and tongue. I put a  black paw print on his left cheek ( on his face) and did a line of hatching and cross hatching on his ears. Then I gave him black fur around his forearms and knees down to hands and feet. I broke up his tail into uneven thirds with the colors black, tan, and white. The way I got his first name was from the Bible ( Asher was one of the 12 tribes of Israel) and Milton I got from the web comic "Housepets!". this is probably a longer explanation than anyone wanted, but I wanted to do a character breakdown. If anyone actually reads this then I hope you enjoyed it and have an amazing day,


----------



## QuetzAlDragon (Sep 23, 2021)

im new to the fandom- I picked mine by thinking of traits I have. Im a dragon: wisdom, loyalty, and quick to anger was what I was thinking.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

So, "late" teens, then? (Yeah, I'm a dad with teens still in the house...)
Welcome to the fandom!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 27, 2021)

Experimentation and lots of introspection.

I sorted through a variety of animals and even weird hybrids before I finally settled on Steele; cats, rabbits, birds, and mythical creatures to name a few. Everything from favorite animals to symbolism. For a while I couldn't decide between a reptile or a possum---it took sitting down with a design concept and weighing it between the two before I finally chose one. His backstory just kind of fell into place afterward.

Fun fact: Steele was actually a blue-tailed lace monitor at one point. It was only in 2019 that I changed it to bells-phase lace monitor for purely aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Sep 27, 2021)

TL;DR:

Scientific and logical formula! =^w^=
(It means the setups could be changed if I get better ideas and/or if I find more stuffs to make my sona fit myself!)


----------



## berry (Sep 29, 2021)

The first birthday present I ever got were these two stuffed pandas by my parents. That moment triggered my lifelong love for them! I still have them with me 23 years later.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2021)

Now, *that's* cool!


----------



## Neothoren (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm still in the process of creating Neothoren. I saw dragons as mystical and wise creatures, which is how I felt myself along my childhood. I know, it's too self centered, but life had gave me lots of oportunities to look how little you know about the world as you grow up. I wanted to represent that learning process in him.
Now, I portrait in Neothorem a wise and humble dragon. I'm not sure how his color scheme will be yet, but it will be a fun process when a digitalice him completely.

In the meantime, I will use this draft as my PFP of him. I'm sure he will be redesigned as the time goes, but the overall aesthetic seems fine to me atm.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

Nicely done. I see somefur that is young, still happy and is amused by what is seen through those eyes.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 1, 2021)

the stupid short answer: When I was 5 I wanted to be Maid Marian.
I made my first fursona, and to be "different" I chose a fennec fox that had my same body proportion.

Got tired of that and switched to an arctic fox (the rounded ears are cuter) whose color pallet went from blue and silver to more natural silver and white with black skin as time went on.


----------



## SolDirix (Oct 1, 2021)

I wanted something simple and not too flashy. Started off with a feral eevee sona with orange hair, purple eyes and black fur. Changed it to a folf with blond hair, blue eyes and a gray underbelly.

I still need to draw an updated version of him.


----------



## Nazoc (Oct 1, 2021)

i like cats

and weasels/stoats

and green

so cartoon animal me is a green catstoat

yeah that's about all the thought I put into it


----------



## samuraiswordz (Oct 1, 2021)

I didn't really think of it that much. I just thought multi-tailed foxes were cool. She doesn't have to represent me to a T either. I just made a fursona who I thought would be really fun to draw. Plus, I like pink lol


----------



## Hawkie (Oct 1, 2021)

Played an Aarakocra (avian race) rogue character in a 4-year long D&D 5e campaign. Based them off of the variation of Goshawk the English use for falconry. 

Dare to say I got a bit TOO into that character and it's personality over the years.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 5, 2021)

Mine’s really just a hodgepodge of various creatures that I like.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 6, 2021)

I talk about my fursona in this video!:


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Oct 6, 2021)

Zehlua said:


> I talk about my fursona in this video!:


Hey have you visited the puppet museum in Atlanta Georgia?.... if not I highly suggest it for you! It’s at least worth a google search. It’s called the Jim Henson museum if I’m not sadly mistaken.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 7, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> Hey have you visited the puppet museum in Atlanta Georgia?.... if not I highly suggest it for you! It’s at least worth a google search. It’s called the Jim Henson museum if I’m not sadly mistaken.


Oh wow, thank you!!! I actually hadn't heard of that!


----------



## GlassesSnakeMD (Oct 7, 2021)

I blame the hype around XCOM 2's release and stumbling upon the wonderful world of commissioned artwork.  Back in 2014, I had wanted to write a story about a male scientist abducted by ADVENT and transformed into a Viper, who then was rescued and has to live as her new self.  I commissioned artwork of her as motivation for writing.  I never wrote the story, but I kept ordering commissions of her.
Over time the setting, characters, and names changed to my own original ideas, and she turned from just another OC into something more personal and aspirational.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Oct 7, 2021)

Species is easy; when i first discovered the furry fandom and the concept of "fursona," the red fox is immediately what came to mind -- despite never really consciously identifying with them before. But after some research I felt that that was "me," and so a red fox I have been ever since.

The specific genesis of Andrea is more complex, but to put it simply, she came about through self-discovery.



Neothoren said:


> I'm still in the process of creating Neothoren. I saw dragons as mystical and wise creatures, which is how I felt myself along my childhood. I know, it's too self centered, but life had gave me lots of oportunities to look how little you know about the world as you grow up. I wanted to represent that learning process in him.
> Now, I portrait in Neothorem a wise and humble dragon. I'm not sure how his color scheme will be yet, but it will be a fun process when a digitalice him completely.
> 
> In the meantime, I will use this draft as my PFP of him. I'm sure he will be redesigned as the time goes, but the overall aesthetic seems fine to me atm.
> View attachment 119936


Nah, I wouldn't call that self-centered. At least, not in a bad way -- it's good to have a positive image of yourself, or something you can aspire to be.



GlassesSnakeMD said:


> I blame the hype around XCOM 2's release and stumbling upon the wonderful world of commissioned artwork.  Back in 2014, I had wanted to write a story about a male scientist abducted by ADVENT and transformed into a Viper, who then was rescued and has to live as her new self.  I commissioned artwork of her as motivation for writing.  I never wrote the story, but I kept ordering commissions of her.
> Over time the setting, characters, and names changed to my own original ideas, and she turned from just another OC into something more personal and aspirational.


That's a really cool development!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 18, 2021)

My fursona Kili flucauated in design quite a bit before I came across this set of glowing tattoos. After that, I just thought nanoites and bam, Kili was born. But yeah, he is essentially me as well as an OC, so he is my main.

Some of my other 'sona's had came up for different reasons. My character Lyris Heartfire was initally concieved just because I liked the look of their design, and later to explore myself somewhat. However, eventully they intergrated into my wider settings and whilst I still consider them a 'sona' of sorts, they are more of their own character.

Lyall meanwhile was concieved from the getgo from a combination of trying to explore my identity and channel my darker side in there as well.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Nov 1, 2021)

I accidentally paused a video from mansterz and the blur looked like a good design. I kid you not, that is it.


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Nov 3, 2021)

For Calahoo:

I did a play that used to be my favourite one I performed in called The Lion King Jr around the end of the 2010s and got casted as the character Banzai, who I assumed he was my first major part I got in a play at the time (I was sadly wrong BTW :C)! And I became attached to that  character, which gave me an interest in hyenas! So I created my main fursona by making a furry version of one of my 2 Roblox personas, Calahoo! 

Artworks of Calahoo are by @Chubby_blue on Twitter!


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Nov 3, 2021)

For Joshie:

I created another Roblox account during the summer of 2020! And when I got robux for that account, I redesigned my robloxian and liked the outcome of it! I used the clothes & hair from my 2nd roblox account’s avatar, and I made him a bunny boi since bunnies are one of my favourite animals! I even made him chubby since I have a soft spot for chubby characters and I’ve been getting kinda chubby IRL due to binging on treats that was caused by my depression! 

Artworks are by @Chubby_blue on Twitter!


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

My fursona Honeycomb was inspired by a headband that a cosplayer was using.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm a squirrel because:

1. Love eating nuts!
2. Big fluffy huggable tail!
3. Claws for scratching!
4. Climbing the sides of trees would be nice to do!
5. Some of us can glide!
6. Bucktoothed and cute!
7. Love Conker and Bucky Squirrels, as well as the Redwall Squirrels!
8. The Squirrel scene in Sword in the Stone!


And finally............


I'm a squirrel simply because I'm totally nuts!


Kidding, not totally, but I do love nuts of all kinds, and would love to be able to climb, jump, and glide as well as they do!

When I was designing my character, I really was planning on being a red squirrel! But after coloring my sketch, I didn't care for the result, so I tried blue instead, and loved the result! Also, I now stand out more from the other squirrels!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 5, 2022)

Just because...
My cat is very similar to me, or vice versa, I'm like her. I took her color, I am close to cats by nature. In addition, I added my addictions to my fursona, such as a love of ice cream and snakes, long hair and other small details.
My cat's name is Melissa, and my fursona name is Lira, just like me.


----------



## PiedPipecleaner (Jul 6, 2022)

She originally started as just a logo for promoting myself;



and then she got turned into a minecraft model;



and then I ended up liking her so much that after years of having no sona and being unable to come up with a design I could attach myself to, I finally decided to just finalize her design and make her for real;


----------



## Astrionix (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a husky as a pet and they seem pretty cute. I'm also a fan of synthwave so I have the secondary color going down to the torso change to a neon-pinkish with separation like the iconic sun. The main color is blue (very original, I know) since I based it off the cover for FM-84's album, _Atlas_.


----------

